# Hemp Oil for soap?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a bottle of Green Hemp oil a friend gave me. There intentions was that I use it for cooking, etc. since it is supposed to be really good for you. 
Well I tried it in a couple different things or just like a little in a pan when making scrambled eggs & I don't like it.

Can I use it in soap instead of like the sunflower oil & if so what are the benefits of hemp oil in soap?
Are there any draw backs to using it in soap, example does it not lather up as nice, etc.?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It would be a loverly addition to your soap as a replacement for your sunflower oil.

If you are using High Oleic Sunflower, you're really going to love the difference that the Hemp Oil will make to your finished soap. Hemp Oil is very high in Linoleic fatty acids.

SAP Value is .1883


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Hemp oil is very nice in lip balms too.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Cyndi, I'll try that it in a batch see how it turns out.

Haven't tackled making lip balms yet rileyjo but thanks for the tip.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Be aware that hemp oil has a reaaalllly short shelf life once opened.....like 3-4 months. I quit using it in soap because it would go rancid so quickly.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Try adding a little Vit E with the hemp oil, it will prolong the shelf life.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

lathermaker said:


> Be aware that hemp oil has a reaaalllly short shelf life once opened.....like 3-4 months. I quit using it in soap because it would go rancid so quickly.


So it goes rancid before you can use it all but after used in your batch of soap the soap doesn't go bad, right? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Backfourty said:


> So it goes rancid before you can use it all but after used in your batch of soap the soap doesn't go bad, right? Or am I misunderstanding?


It can and will go rancid in your soap too. Because we superfat our soaps, you have no way of knowing which oil(s) have been fully saponified. I used to use it at about 15 % in a soap. But, after throwing out literally half of the batches within 3-5 months I quit using it. 

It was the hemp causing the problem. I made another batch at the same time, same ingredients, same fragrance except one had hemp the other didn't. The one containing hemp went rancid within 5 months...uggghhhh

So, I guess my recommendation would be to make a soap that you could use up within about 2-3 months.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I wonder if all hemp oil's are the same?


----------

